# Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (April 8th 2022)



## The Big G (Jul 26, 2020)

Round 2 with the Blue in 2022!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2020)

Just put the title


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 9, 2020)

just watched the first one

just an awesome film, i cant believe i slept on this these past months

i had no idea jim carrey was in this before viewing which just enhanced my enjoyment not expecting a classic performance from the legend

the film was hilarious and had heart. Cant wait for the sequel.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 10, 2020)

I think that was the movie's greatest strength was the amount of heart it had.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2020)

Hopefully they make a tongue-in-cheek gag about his original design.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm generally curious to see in what direction they go with the film. 

We know Tails is going to be in it. But beyond that there's really been no hints as to what the story will be about. 

Will it be some hodgepodge of S2, SCD & S3&K? Or will it go off in its own direction? 

Will we see more "Mobians" other than Sonic and Tails? Knuckles? Amy Rose?

How will Tom & Maddie factor in? How much will be set on Earth as opposed to Sonic's world?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trinity (Dec 23, 2020)

Heh, neat. This comes out on my birthday. 

I may have to watch the first, now.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2020)

The Big G said:


> Round 2 with the Blue in 2022!


Take out the "th" in the title and put a comma there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2020)

Lmao the optimism people are showing in this thread is so funny when you compare it to the heavy pessimism the first thread had.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 24, 2020)

The Big G said:


> I'm generally curious to see in what direction they go with the film.



Don't you mean "genuinely" curious? 

Pet peeve of mine. People seem to think they're the same word lately for some reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> Don't you mean "genuinely" curious?
> 
> Pet peeve of mine. People seem to think they're the same word lately for some reason.


I just nutted.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2020)

Also I'm sad the version of Sonic we saw in SatAM and the Archie comics seems to be falling away in favor of other interpretations these days. Sonic is big enough to have multiple timelines, damn it. He's the fastest thing alive! 

I just want Sally Acorn back.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 1, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Also I'm sad the version of Sonic we saw in SatAM and the Archie comics seems to be falling away in favor of other interpretations these days. Sonic is big enough to have multiple timelines, damn it. He's the fastest thing alive!
> 
> I just want Sally Acorn back.



Sally, the FF, SATAM and Archie have a steady following. And there's been a pretty solid campaign on twitter to get Sally into Sonic Forces Speed Battle which according to those running the show have been acknowledged by SEGA. 

It's a pretty complicated issue all in all due to ownership rights. 

All the characters that appeared/originated on SATAM (Sally, Bunnie, Antonie, Rotor, NICOLE, Snively, Naugus) are owned by SEGA of America. The rest are ether owned by Archie or the writers themselves due to the whole Penders Fiasco. 

Right now SEGA of Japan is calling the main shots despite the fact that Sonic's major market is the US. And since they didn't have anything to do with the FF or SATAM they really don't have much attachment to the characters. They do know they exist and they do have fans. Especially Sally. 

Time will ultimately tell. But I hope SEGA will bring them back again.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hevoro (Jan 2, 2021)

Haven't seen it yet, I think I will.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2021)

It's close..but I dunno


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 10, 2021)

oh because tails has two tails and it's a two

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 10, 2021)

very old school logo


----------



## The Big G (Feb 12, 2021)

The Emerald Hill Remix *Chef's Kiss*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Big G (Apr 19, 2021)

G.U.N making their debut in Sonic 2


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Big G (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## The Big G (May 20, 2021)

Plot summary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LulzLover (Jul 30, 2021)

You know, the first one was alright, so i'll defiantly go see this film.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2021)

LulzLover said:


> You know, the first one was alright, so i'll defiantly go see this film.


Why see the movie with defiance?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 10, 2021)

This is a casting I never would’ve expected

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Big G (Aug 10, 2021)

This is like the end of "Ashes" music video where Deadpool tells Celine that her song was too good. That since this was Deadpool 2, they needed to bring it down from an 11 to a 7.

Idris Elba is too good for Sonic.

I'm happy to have him...but this feels like a god damn fever dream


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2021)

The Big G said:


> This is like the end of "Ashes" music video where Deadpool tells Celine that her song was too good. That since this was Deadpool 2, they needed to bring it down from an 11 to a 7.
> 
> Idris Elba is too good for Sonic.
> 
> I'm happy to have him...but this feels like a god damn fever dream


Yeah. I don’t know what they’re doing


----------



## The Big G (Aug 11, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah. I don’t know what they’re doing



My guess is maybe they wanna do a spin off movie with Knuckles


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2021)

The Big G said:


> My guess is maybe they wanna do a spin off movie with Knuckles


Don't wish that upon us.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 11, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Don't wish that upon us.




Its already been wished up on us


----------



## Karma (Aug 11, 2021)

Theyre 100% gonna make Idris say the line

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## The Big G (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## The Big G (Dec 7, 2021)

Colleen's a great Tails so this is good news


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## The Big G (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2021)

This actually looks better than the first one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Yeah, this one looks really fun. It helps with the introduction of Tails/Knuckles and Robotnik looking more like his video game counterpart. More stuff to play off of.


----------



## kluang (Dec 9, 2021)

So Knuckle is the Worf of Sonicverse?


----------



## The Big G (Dec 9, 2021)

kluang said:


> So Knuckle is the Worf of Sonicverse?


More like the Piccolo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kluang (Dec 9, 2021)

The Big G said:


> More like the Piccolo


Better than The Yamcha of Sonicverse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Big G (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## OLK (Dec 10, 2021)

Chadknuckles is back


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Djomla (Dec 10, 2021)

HYPE. Looks good.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2021)

My body isn't ready.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2021)

Before shadow came on the scene and rouge, I grew up finding Knuckles to be my favorite.  Dude had hair that looked like dreads, Birthmark on his chest looks like a gold chain, rap music played during his levels...what's not to like!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Van Basten (Dec 10, 2021)

Knuckles.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 10, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Before shadow came on the scene and rouge, I grew up finding Knuckles to be my favorite.  Dude had hair that looked like dreads, Birthmark on his chest looks like a gold chain, rap music played during his levels...what's not to like!?



Knuckles was my favorite too so he can't be that cool.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 10, 2021)

Then again I probably just liked red, raphael was my favorite turtle.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Then again I probably just liked red, raphael was my favorite turtle.


Raph is my favorite as well. I tend to go for the disruptive dark character that challenges the hero.

Never took a liking to sasuke however


----------



## MShadows (Dec 10, 2021)

This looks great. I’m glad Knuckles is not treated like a joke. The third movie (you know it’s coming) will most likely feature Shadow and their Super forms.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 10, 2021)

I wonder what Shadow’s origins would be like in the movies. Clone of Sonic? Sonic’s twin brother? Just another hedgehog? I’m sure it would be toned down.


----------



## Devil_Jin (Dec 10, 2021)

This looks good

Glad knuckles is back to his roots instead of the comic relief he has been. Can only hope they fix tails too and give him his competency back after the forces disaster 

Want Metal sonic as FV honestly but that would probably be asking for too much.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Big G (Dec 11, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I wonder what Shadow’s origins would be like in the movies. Clone of Sonic? Sonic’s twin brother? Just another hedgehog? I’m sure it would be toned down.



I think the easiest thing to do would make him a clone. 

Personally I do like the idea of them being Brothers....Les Hedgehogs Terribles if you will 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rumor has it Shadow is seen in the mid credits in a capsule belonging to GUN. And GUN is in the film. Though they could find a way to tie his OG origin into the movieverse, in the first film Robotniks said he was an orphan. Perhaps his parents died on the ARK?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 11, 2021)

Japanese name

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The Big G (Dec 11, 2021)

I gotta say...i'm kinda in shock at how positive the reactions to the trailer are.

Its been a LONG time since Sonic media was this positive

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2021)

kawaii


----------



## The Big G (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## The Big G (Dec 11, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2021)

day 1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2021)

The Big G said:


> I think the easiest thing to do would make him a clone.
> 
> Personally I do like the idea of them being Brothers....Les Hedgehogs Terribles if you will
> 
> ...


Lol how are there rumors already?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2021)

Is that Tails's original VA there?



BlazingInferno said:


> Japanese name



Nice logo right there.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 29, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is that Tails's original VA there?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice logo right there.



Tails most recent VA Colleen O'Shaunesssy is voicing him in the movie yes


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Keishin (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## The Big G (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 15, 2022)

Damn a third one is announced already


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2022)

Sonic cinematic universe coming soon!


----------



## The Big G (Feb 16, 2022)

Shadow the Hedgehog: The Movie: The Curse of that Damned 4th Chaos Emerald coming to theatres in 2027


----------



## MShadows (Feb 17, 2022)

Can’t wait to see Shadow!


----------



## The Big G (Feb 18, 2022)

Here comes the merch


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 22, 2022)

Nice to see Colleen credited this time.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## The Big G (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 13, 2022)

Lmao, if you pause it right, you’ll see this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 13, 2022)

I also noticed the old Sonic design and Sanic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Big G (Mar 13, 2022)

Those crazy bastards did it......

THEY PISSED ON THE MOON!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 14, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## The Big G (Mar 14, 2022)

Now this is Cinema

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2022)

>the best Sonic content in like 20-25 years is a live action movie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 14, 2022)

So Tom’s sister-in-law is still a cunt


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2022)

Shadow in movie 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 15, 2022)

When the trailer of a movie is better than all of the games combined


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Punished Kiba (Mar 21, 2022)

The marketing for this film has been pretty good.

So as a veteran Sonic fan, I hope this film does well.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2022)

I saw the first movie.

Good stuff

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Big G (Mar 26, 2022)

The banter is *chef kiss*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Big G (Mar 31, 2022)

Spoilers are out due to the movie releasing internationally today/tomorrow....us poor US bums have to wait till next week


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 3, 2022)

Movie was awesome


----------



## JFF (Apr 3, 2022)

I've seen it. It's pretty much the same fun as the first movie, just a little bigger. If you liked the first movie, you'll like this one.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 6, 2022)

I’ve hardly played the Sonic games, probably owned like maybe 3 my entire life, and somehow I’m really eager to see this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 7, 2022)

Hm.

Some jokes are pretty fucking cringe but in general, this really does have a genuine comfy Sonic feel. It helps that modern Sonic went for a comedy cartoon style for so long, it made this a lot more digestable for a lack of a better word.

Jim Carrey channels the best of his 90s years so if you're his fan, both these movies are worth it just to see him in that lens again. They're fun little movies, I'll give them that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Apr 8, 2022)

Just got back from seeing this. like the first, I enjoyed it. Was a fun watch.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 8, 2022)

Good movie.


Deathbringerpt said:


> Hm.
> 
> Some jokes are pretty fucking cringe but in general, this really does have a genuine comfy Sonic feel. It helps that modern Sonic went for a comedy cartoon style for so long, it made this a lot more digestable for a lack of a better word.
> 
> Jim Carrey channels the best of his 90s years so if you're his fan, both these movies are worth it just to see him in that lens again. They're fun little movies, I'll give them that.


Pretty much how I feel of the movie, I thought the humor was a bit better in the first movie IMO, but Knuckles and Eggman were the best parts along with


*Spoiler*: __ 



Super Sonic. Even though I saw it coming, it was surprising to see Shadow in the mid-credits scene. Wonder who they’ll get to voice him in the sequel    His origin seems to be mostly the same, they’re definitely going to change what happened to Maria though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 8, 2022)

Knuckles carried this movie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Apr 8, 2022)

Didn’t see the first one but I saw this one with my nieces, it was a fun lil movie. I think it captured the elements of the game well enough but I feel emphasis on his speed could of been pushed more. Would of liked Sonic and Knuckles to go at it some more too!





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Super Saiyan Sonic surprised me though. That was hype. I was expecting it to be saved for the 3rd movie. But I guess that’ll be Sonic vs Shadow then endgame they team up against Chaos in their super saiyan forms?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2022)

Just saw the movie.  "There are good people on both sides" 

Had everything I wanted.  Especially the mid-credits scene.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## The Big G (Apr 9, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 15, 2022)

Saw it, it was cute. It was also clever how they mostly kept the human characters away.

And Knuckles' character is done well, there is a little Drax from Guardians of the Galaxy in there. But it works.

You can tell Jim Carrey was having fun in this movie and while he says he's retiring from acting he was also expressed that he wants to play OG Fat Robotnik. And with the little teaser in the movie on how that could look maybe he'll get his chance.

So the lore remixed SA Master Emerald conflict only no Chaos in this movie.

And with
*Spoiler*: _Spoiler detail on movie and post-credit_ 




the appearance of GUN which naturally brings about Shadow's appearance I wonder how they'll retell SA2's plot. Will they include the details from Shadow the Hedgehog as well given how they keep talking about the universe and different worlds.

I'm curious if Rouge is gonna be added as well.  

Definitely the most hype moments in the movie were Super Sonic (some kid was like it's "Mega Sonic!" ) and the Shadow tease.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2022)

What we could have had...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SSMG (Apr 18, 2022)

Going to watxj the new one tomorrow.. Will proly rewatch the first one beforehand so I go in with it fresh. Am hyped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bielec (May 6, 2022)

Human parts felt forced into this movie, mostly unnecessary, first one was better in that regard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 8, 2022)

Bielec said:


> Human parts felt forced into this movie, mostly unnecessary, first one was better in that regard.


I agree. The parts with the humans are disappointing, sometimes embarrassing like the part in Siberia when they dance. The wedding was also awkward.


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (May 25, 2022)

Finished watching today. I enjoyed it as much as the first one...which isn't a bad thing but not really a good thing either. The whole wedding setup and the human screentime were kinda weak. The best parts were Knuckles and Tails. They're so cute.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2022)

@Cardboard Tube Knight


----------

